# Anyone else have rabbits?



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! Does anyone else in the fish community have a rabbit? Here's my 5 year old holland lop, Genevieve! I got here from the rabbit rescue I volunteer at last year. She's really sweet and playful! http://instagram.com/p/m_VTqRHw30/?modal=true


----------



## shiraoknin (Aug 29, 2014)

I have 4!!! The newest member to the pack is my 20lb flemmish giant Atticus!
http://instagram.com/p/sP4pb_Nlxr/?modal=true


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

shiraoknin said:


> I have 4!!! The newest member to the pack is my 20lb flemmish giant Atticus!
> http://instagram.com/p/sP4pb_Nlxr/?modal=true


4!! Wow you must be busy! I've always wanted 4 but I only have 1 and soon maybe 2. Congrats on your new family member! So adorable!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I addopted a lop about two years ago from my local animal shelterc: his name is jasper. I love rabbits!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I used to, but we ended up getting another cute one, then we saw some "behavior" that got my family kinda worried, but someone said its a dominance thing. Later, she started digging at the couch, and in her cage, and it was a sign of being pregnant, so we put an orange crate in her cage, and she built a "nest". Later my mom dismissed me from school because she was having babies. They were pink and naked, and very tiny. They grew up, and it was getting to be too much for my family, so we put them up for adoption.... so long story short, I don't have bunnies or rabbits any more. ;-;


----------



## Nessie2000 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have rabbits too I have one blue eyed white mini rex named Elsa and she is my little baby and my only doe I also have three bucks which would be thumper my standard Rex, S'more my broken tort holland lop, and domino my blue dutch. I am in 4-H and show my rabbits and love it. (My did also has two holland lop does and my brother has a hollan lop buck)


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, I have one lionhead/dutch mix. He is 2 years old and I adopted him from the Humane Society. I love him to pieces and he gives me kisses on my neck when I hold him on the couch.  He's such a snuggle bunny for real! He is completely black with a white nose hehe. I love him.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Aww he sounds adorable! I'm looking into getting a lionhead so Genevieve has a friend!


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Awe that's awesome. Just make sure you research how to bond rabbits if you haven't already.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

obiordi said:


> Awe that's awesome. Just make sure you research how to bond rabbits if you haven't already.


Don't worry I'm super protective of Genevieve so I researched for 2 years before I got her and I'm doing the same for bonding rabbits!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a 5 Year old male mini rex named skittles!!


----------

